# Have 3 openings



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 13, 2006)

My cousin Bill has the club , here is what I can tell you, including contact info. I can tell you taking a kid hunting is what these guys are all about. 

Property Description: 1040 acres in 1 tract. 4 year old cut over with hardwood creek bottoms and drainages. Several beaver ponds, good roads inside club. Some food plots with room to make more. Property owner has o.k'd more food plots and long term lease. Campsite with power. 

Will be 8 men at $1000. each. Property is in Hancock and Washington counties. Hancock trophy rules will apply to ALL property. Wife and children will be allowed to hunt. Non-family guest hunting and other rules Bill will tell you about.  Bill can tell you the rules on stands.

They have spend a lot of time, and money there preparing it for this past season, took some nice deer, and will improve the property even more this year. 

Contact Bill to look over the property and get more detailed information, they have 3 openings left last I heard. 

Bill-Cell 706-280-2371, Home 706-636-2139

Good luck


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 18, 2006)

btt


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 22, 2006)

The season is just around the corner.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 29, 2006)

btt


----------

